# Difference between Red stone, and Blue...



## ebojones (Dec 27, 2014)

Looking into buying a used gold ring, and noticed some have red stones, and some blue or even black. What does the different colors signify?


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 27, 2014)

To my knowledge Devil Dog it's just a preference.


----------



## ebojones (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks Bro. Semper Fi Bro....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes, thanks for the info as I had this question also and Semper Fi from an old Marine.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 27, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> Yes, thanks for the info as I had this question also and Semper Fi from an old Marine.


right back at ya.  I'd have my info listed like you do if I could figure out how.


----------



## ebojones (Dec 27, 2014)

I went with yellow gold and the RED stone !!!! Semper Fi for life. Also because I will be going through initiation in the Royal Arch on Jan. 10th. Red house


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 27, 2014)

Pretty sure it's all personal preference.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Pscyclepath (Dec 28, 2014)

Your ring is a very personal thing for you, and your feelings about the Craft.  So indulge yourself ;-)


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 28, 2014)

Willaim Perkins said:


> right back at ya.  I'd have my info listed like you do if I could figure out how.


You can only edit your info via the website from a computer or your phones web browser can't be done from app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 28, 2014)

I have one in each red and blue in color


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 28, 2014)

mrpierce17 said:


> You can only edit your info via the website from a computer or your phones web browser can't be done from app


I'm only on a computer, I don't own a cell phone.  what I'd like is for the list of stuff to show up like I see others, like yourself.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 28, 2014)

The blue one makes it all go away. You wake up in the morning as if nothing happened.

The red one ... you see just how far the rabbit hole goes.

Oh...wrong red or blue.

Sorry!


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 28, 2014)

Willaim Perkins said:


> I'm only on a computer, I don't own a cell phone.  what I'd like is for the list of stuff to show up like I see others, like yourself.


Sounds like you need to go to profile>edit signature. That's where all my lodges are listed.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 29, 2014)

trysquare said:


> Sounds like you need to go to profile>edit signature. That's where all my lodges are listed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


That worked, thank you.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 29, 2014)

on a more serious note, wasn't a red stone more of a PHA custom?


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 29, 2014)

The ring I have is 60-70 years old, red-stoned, and I know the original owner was GLNC, so that doesn't fit that theory.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 29, 2014)

From what I was instructed you may use a colored stone of your choice it's the emblem displayed that will determine which house you are representing , as far as it being a un-affiliated or PHA thing , I've seen brothers from both sides with both colors , it's a personal preference


----------



## jwardl (Dec 29, 2014)

Red seems to be less common, at least these days, but that doesn't mean there's anything wrong with it. Someplace (I forget where), I even saw a green stone. Now THAT stood out.


----------



## Texan92 (Dec 29, 2014)

Check out hems by Jim on eBay and Amazon


----------



## Texan92 (Dec 29, 2014)

That is gems not hems


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 2, 2015)

ebojones said:


> Also because I will be going through initiation in the Royal Arch on Jan. 10th. Red house


Have been through Chapter and Council and will start the orders this month.


----------



## GKA (Nov 3, 2015)

Usually the stone color signifies an association with either the York rite, red stone, or the Scotish rite, black stone.
With blue indicating no affiliation with either.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 3, 2015)

GKA said:


> Usually the stone color signifies an association with either the York rite, red stone, or the Scotish rite, black stone.
> With blue indicating no affiliation with either.


Thank you for this information brother. Am trying to absorb all of the info that I can.


----------

